
iPad Pro’s Weakest Link? iOS - jramps
https://medium.com/@AnyPresence/will-apple-ipad-pro-reinvent-the-enterprise-6b40775b46f6
======
simonh
>...Apple... [having a fragmented operating system strategy].... At some
point, this may have a negative impact on the Apple ecosystem. Interestingly,
Microsoft has made attempts to solve this same problem with Windows 10 across
the corresponding Windows device ecosystem.

I don't think that's a fair analysis of their strategies. At this point I
think it's pretty clear that Microsoft's strategy to port desktop OSes on to
hand-held devices was absolutely the wrong way to go, and Apple's strategy of
building an entirely new custom interface for mobile was a crucial advantage.
Shoehorning two fundamentally different UI paradigms into one platform might
have some theoretical advantages, but in practice it's failed.

As for sharing files, that's pretty much solved for iOS now. For example in
the Adobe apps, you just hit 'Share' and can send your work directly to one of
their desktop apps via Creative Cloud. Then there's Dropbox, iCloud is getting
usable and there are many other sharing services.

As for the apps not existing 'and may never exist', iOS has one of the richest
developer and software publisher ecosystems on the planet. IBM is going all-in
on developing enterprise iOS apps and even Microsoft has jumped in with both
feet. The iOS version of Office is the real thing, not a cut-down emulator,
and has Sharepoint integration.

